

Formspring Shuts Down - briankim
http://techcrunch.com/2013/03/15/formspring-the-pioneering-anonymous-qa-platform-is-shutting-down/

======
unreal37
Formsprint raised $14 Million? I'd like to see that business plan.

~~~
neya
Honestly, this was coming and everyone knew it. Only an illiterate would
believe in someone trying to get rich building just forms. Sigh, I wish only
one thing - That more people realized that you need to solve problems instead
of trying to build the next cool thing! I wish this 14 million was donated to
something else that could have impacted our lives - Like a new motor
technology or an electric car. I can't imagine anyone rational funding 14
million on a company that had just forms (for consumers) as its business
model.

Personally, I stopped using this service the moment it started spamming my
inbox with boring questions.

~~~
aptwebapps
Wufoo exited for 35 million. Although they didn't take 14 million in
investment: just 118,000 according this:

[http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/25/wufoo-35-million-
surveymonk...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/25/wufoo-35-million-
surveymonkey/)

~~~
neya
I think Wufoo solves a REAL problem - Collection of _useful_ data. That's why
it appeals to businesses and enterprises.

Whereas Formspring was more like a third party Facebook status box that served
no real purpose (Their slogan was "Formspring is the place to share your
perspective on anything."). The difference lies in the target audience - One
was aimed at the consumer and the other at the enterprise.

~~~
aptwebapps
Oh, I didn't know that. I thought they were a generic form site that pivoted
into surveys.

------
mattryanharris
I'm really not surprised, Formspring was around when I was in high school and
to be honest I stopped using it after day 3 because it got boring and there
was nothing too interesting about it.

~~~
yogo
Lots of respect for what these guys have done and accomplished but at the end
of the day I have to ask can it pass the Shark Tank test.

------
gilesvangruisen
It's about time!

------
renanbirck
Whoa, it was still alive? I thought all the cool kids had migrated to Ask.fm.

